#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Вестник тибетской медицины от клиники Наран

## Georgiy

Настолько удивился, что решил запостить. 

Бесплатные газеты полезны при ремонте, поэтому я иногда опустошаю почтовый ящик. 

Сегодня в него положили "Вестник тибетской медицины", научно-популярное издание клиники тибетской медицины "Наран", которое выходит аж с 2005 г., а клиника работает с 1989 г. Желающие могут посмотреть интересные фотки на первой странице сайта клиники, 

буду признателен за комменты.

----------


## Антончик

Как-то пару лет назад покупал их книжки по основам тибетской медицины - почитать для общего развития, так сказать )

----------


## Georgiy

Я не гипертоник, но из профилактических соображений меня заинтересовала точка "от гипертонии", которая указана в рубрике самопомощи. Решил, что лучше пусть ее покажет специалист, утром записался на (бесплатную) консультацию и уже пообщался с врачом. 

Будда медицины висит в мандале над регистратурой и сидит в коридоре около телевизора, в котором главврач клиники читает лекцию об освобождении от страданий и тибетской медицине.

----------

Антон Соносон (30.07.2014), Дмитрий Рыбаков (04.08.2014)

----------


## Kit

> ...и уже пообщался с врачом.


Можете пожалуйста поделиться впечатлениями?

----------


## Georgiy

Впечатления положительные. От моего вопроса почти не отклонялись, он показал еще несколько точек "от давления", пощупал пульс на двух руках и попросил показать язык, прокомментировал все это диагнозом, близким к тому, которым почти год назад я занимался методами современной медицины (распространенная проблемка). Потом  расширил ассортимент "от давления" еще двумя предложениями, на одно из них я согласился, т.к. по другому поводу хотел с этой практикой познакомиться. 

Мой интерес к точкам "от давления" и т.д. мотивируется профилактикой ("лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть", причем бесплатно), согласился на его дополнительное предложение только потому, что оно было интересно и до него по другому поводу и потому, что заплатил 1 раз и на всю оставшуюся жизнь.

----------

Kit (30.07.2014)

----------


## Georgiy

*P.S.* Проверил его точки по Гаваа Лувсану (покойный патриарх, или один из них, имхо, отечественной рефлексотерапии, заслуж врач России, профессор, д.м.н.), не все нашел, которая в газете и еще одна, очень удобная, наверное, внемеридианальные. По одной из дополнительных у Лувсана в показаниях прямо указана гипертензия (гипертония), по другим - нет. Не пойду, конечно, с Лувсаном в клинику уточнять, т.к. мне симпатична полученная инфа.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Если учесть, что ни в Китайской, ни в Тибетской Традиционных Медицинах понятий о давлении не существует, то рекомендации могут быть бесценны и бесконечны!

----------


## Georgiy

Во-первых, я предпочитаю мнение Гаваа Лувсана и врача из Наран, но любое другое, устраивающее модераторов, конечно, может быть здесь высказано. 

Во-вторых, поскольку и та, и другая медицины уже довольно долго контактируют с западной, то уже давно нашли эквивалент. Более того, из точек, предложенных врачом Наран только по одной (из идентифицированных) есть показания у Гаваа Лувсана "гипертензия", в других нет, но по их показаниям можно предположить, что они действуют на причины моих скачков давления (я сказал, от чего оно у меня довольно сильно скачет).

----------


## Georgiy

> Если учесть, что ни в Китайской, ни в Тибетской Традиционных Медицинах понятий о давлении не существует, то рекомендации могут быть бесценны и бесконечны!


Кстати, Вадим, Асадулин, вы вполне можете высказать свое «фэ» по поводу точек от гипертонии главврачу клиники «Наран». 

Напишите ей для форума разгромную статью. Что это они в своей бесплатной газетенке, доставляемой прямо до почтового ящика,  людям голову морочат, в номере «Вестник тибетской медицины», N8(167), август 2014 на странице 7, в рубрике «Из практики тибетских лам. Помоги себе сам» ладно от головной боли и желудочно-кишечных расстройств дают точки, так еще и от гипертонии, которую ни китайская, ни тибетская медицины, с вашей точки зрения, в упор не знали.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Небольшой популярный ликбез.
Что первично, артериальная или венозная гипертензия:
http://38mama.ru/forum/?topic=91933.0
Я являюсь инициатором создания базы данных переводов медицинских терминов с тибетского и монгольского языков на современный научный. Мое предложение было принято Геше Ринчен Тензином, чем и занимаюсь. Первое знакомство с филиалом "Наран" в Иркутске произвело тяжелое впечатление некомпетентностью персонала. Не знают что-такое Чжуд-Ши и языков тем более. Они были у нас недолго... То, что я увидел на сайте - обычная коммерция и не более.

----------


## Georgiy

Ну так если вы такой специалист, то и сокрушите главврача на ее форуме!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Это не входит в мои планы, тратить драгоценное время на склоки. Но когда информация выходит за пределы их форума, должен вмешаться. Беда в том, что врачи не знают языков, а те, кто называют себя ламами или врачами Тибетской Медицины не имеют медицинского образования.

----------


## Georgiy

> Но когда информация выходит за пределы их форума, должен вмешаться.


На мой  взгляд, самая содержательная часть вашего вмешательства здесь – это напоминание о том, что китайская и тибетская традиционные медицины не знали, что такое гипертония и давление крови. Если посмотреть показания по точкам у Гаваа Лувсана, то там много терминов западной медицины. На вскидку не сомневаюсь, что далеко не для всех из них, как и для гипертонии, есть традиционные прямые аналоги. 

Это означает, что реалии практики традиционной китайской медицины на самом высоком уровне по крайней мере в нашей стране против вас, Вадим Асадулин.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Похоже, что Вы не прочитали мою ссылку. Артериальная гипертензия, даже в западном понимании, очень спекулятивная, коммерческая тема. Для чего здоровый мужик измеряет артериальное давление? Представить не могу как массируя некую точку можно исправить некий инструментальный параметр. В Тибетской Медицине есть, например, понятие как полнокровие верхней части туловища, что может соответствовать синдрому верхней полой вены и т. д., то-есть любой признак, который беспокоит может сопровождаться повышением артериального давления, например, если прищемить палец дверью.

----------


## Georgiy

Я читаю то, что вы пишете здесь только по необходимости, ваши ссылки - это ваше дело. Мне достаточно вашего первого сообщения в теме.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Я читаю то, что вы пишете здесь только по необходимости, ваши ссылки - это ваше дело. Мне достаточно вашего первого сообщения в теме.


Я понимаю, что Вам читать недосуг, поэтому кроме ссылки, вставлю небольшую цитату.
"Для древней медицины, – предупредил меня Зориг, – характерна некоторая метафоричность. Так, например, причиной гипертонической болезни в тибетской медицине является огонь, обдуваемый ветром. Огонь раздувает ветер, он поднимается вверх, и у вас повышается давление. Даются определенные лекарства, которые убирают ветер. Ветер утихомиривается, огонь становится тише – давление у человека стабилизируется. Конечно, я понимаю, что такие образы для европейца могут показаться странными". Кстати, автор этих строк как раз и пришел лечиться от гипертонии.
http://www.utro.ru/articles/life/200...tml?2000/04/07
Да, я пишу по необходимости, чтоб не пудрили мозги люди совершенно не имеющие представления о предмете.
А дискутировать не с кем...
Начал подозревать, что эта тема просто реклама.

----------


## Georgiy

> Так, например, причиной гипертонической болезни в тибетской медицине является огонь, обдуваемый ветром. Огонь раздувает ветер, он поднимается вверх, и у вас повышается давление. Даются определенные лекарства, которые убирают ветер. Ветер утихомиривается, огонь становится тише – давление у человека стабилизируется.


А что является причиной указанной причины? 

В моем случае (помимо моего типа) - некоторые элементы образа жизни, от которых  я не хочу отказываться. По крайней мере пока. Отсюда следует, что лекарство не есть оптимальное решение, т.к. оно через неделю закончиться и опять деньги за тибетские травки или современные таблетки надо платить.

Отсюда вывод, что нужна бесплатная профилактика самомассажа по рекомендованным точкам, а также еще один метод, о котором я упоминал выше. В отличие от травок он обладает очень привлекательным свойством - платить надо только один раз, а пользоваться всю оставшуюся жизнь. 

Короче говоря, мне интересно не лечение травками, а профилактика, указанными средствами.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А в Тибетской Медицине травки не применяются. Больше корни, цветки, плоды, минералы. Струя кабарги - явно не травка! За травки - садют! 
Если есть желание, можно изучить причины расстройства Первоэлементов, но главная, это - неведение!

----------


## Georgiy

Хоть корни, хоть цветочки, а я их собирать и приготавливать из них лекарство не буду. А с причинами уж как-нибудь без вас, Асадулин, разберусь.

----------

